# Customize SOTW experience



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

Is there a way to put entire sub forums or sections of sub forums on “mute” to tailor that which appears when reviewing “new posts since last visited”?


----------



## rhysonsax (Nov 30, 2003)

Not yet but some of us have been asking for this for ages (see several threads about the very long and popular Games topics).

Rhys


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

I do this: Create a bookmark for: https://www.saxontheweb.net/forums/word-games.514/mark-read?date=now
Hit that first and then go to new L What's New I also create a bookmark for that

This eliminates all the name games . The caveat is you may have to do that a few times in a day. I a, experimenting on how to configure my network proxy so all name games are not displayed at all


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

EZ said:


> Is there a way to put entire sub forums or sections of sub forums on “mute” to tailor that which appears when reviewing “new posts since last visited”?


Not at the moment, but this has been a requested feature and we have forward the request along to our developers. If we roll out this option, we will be sure to let you know.

Daniel


----------

